

Oh happy day: the new Delicious is here  - bootload
http://blog.delicious.com/blog/2008/07/oh-happy-day.html

======
dhotson
Oh nice one!

I've been using the preview version of delicious for a while now and it's
really good.

For those curious, it was developed using the PHP framework Symfony, which is
actually pretty nice I might add.

